

The hidden history of SEAL team 6 - chrtze
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/world/asia/the-secret-history-of-seal-team-6.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9670994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9670994)

~~~
chrtze
Sorry, haven't seen that one.

